# Private English Lesson Books



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Quick question:

I have been teaching English at a frontesterio for three years and now I have someone interested in taking private English lessons from me for the ECPE. 

I was wondering where is the best place to get both the teacher's books as well as the student's books (the frontesterio's collection isn't an option). Has anyone had luck going straight to one of the publishers? Do you need a teaching certificate to do this? Is a bookstore a better bet? I'm trying to avoid spending an arm and a leg. 

Any tips would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## two choices (Aug 19, 2009)

I would try buying online from UK publishers, the postal cost should be about £6 sterling. I reckon this would be cheaper than buying imported copies locally. Amazon.co.uk (rather than Amazon.com) may also have what you're looking for.


----------

